# People's Choice Awards: Das sind die Gewinner!



## Stefan102 (12 Jan. 2012)

​
Gestern Abend war es wieder einmal soweit: Die People's Choice Awards standen an und lockten wieder einmal zahlreiche, fein rausgeputzte Stars nach Los Angeles ins Nokia Theatre. Der Abräumer des Abends war definitiv Katy Perry (27), die in letzter Zeit ja mehr durch ihre bevorstehende Scheidung von Russell Brand (36) in die Schlagzeilen geriet.

Ganze fünf Trophäen konnte die schöne Sängerin, die ihren Auftritt bei den Awards leider kurzfristig absagte und die Trophäen nicht persönlich in Empfang nehmen konnte, einheimsen. So konnte Katy in den Kategorien „Favorite Female Artist“, „Favorite Song of the Year“ („E.T.“), „Favorite Music Video“ („Last Friday Night (TGIF)“), „Favorite Tour Headliner“ und als „Favorite TV Guest Star“ für ihren Gastauftritt bei How I met your Mother einen Award absahnen!

Auch Robert Pattinson (25) konnte einen Award in Empfang nehmen, jedoch nicht wie vielleicht vermutet als „Favorite Movie Actor“, denn da unterlag er wie im Jahr zuvor Schauspielkollege Johnny Depp (48). Dafür durfte er den Award für seinen Kino-Hit „Wasser für die Elefanten“ auf der Bühne abholen, der von den Zuschauern zum „Favorite Drama Movie“ gewählt wurde. Auch Neil Patrick Harris (38), Emma Stone (23) und Ryan Reynolds (35) zählten zu den Gewinnern des Abends, in welcher Kategorie seht ihr hier in der Gewinner-Liste:

Favorite Movie
„Harry Potter: Die Heiligtümer des Todes- Teil 2“

Favorite Movie Actor
Johnny Depp

Favorite Movie Actress
Emma Stone

Favorite Movie Icon
Morgan Freeman

Favorite Drama Movie
„Wasser für die Elefanten“

Favorite Comedy Movie
„Brautalarm“

Favorite Comedy Movie Actor
Adam Sandler

Favorite Comedic Movie Actress
Emma Stone

Favorite Movie Star under 25
Chloe Moretz

Favorite Ensemble Movie Cast
„Harry Potter: Die Heiligtümer des Todes- Teil 2“

Favorite Animated Voice
Johnny Depp in „Rango“

Favorite Movie Superhero
Ryan Reynolds als Green Lantern

Favorite Book Adaption
„Harry Potter: Die Heiligtümer des Todes- Teil 2“

Favorite Network TV Drama
„Supernatural“

Favorite TV Drama Actor
Nathan Fillion

Favorite TV Drama Actress
Nina Dobrev

Favorite Cable TV Drama
„Pretty Little Liars“

Favorite Network TV Comedy
„How I met your Mother“

Favorite TV Comedy Actor
Neil Patrick Harris

Favorite TV Comedy Actress
Lea Michele

Favorite Cable TV Comedy
„Hot in Cleveland“

Favorite TV Competition Show
„American Idol“

Favorite TV Crime Drama
„Castle“

Favorite Sci-Fi/Fantasy Show
„Supernatural“

Favorite Daytime TV Host
Ellen DeGeneres

Favorite Late Night TV Host
Jimmy Fallon

Favorite TV Guest Star
Katy Perry

Favorite TV Celebrity Star
Kim Kardashian

Favorite New TV Comedy
„2 Broke Girls“

Favorite Male Arist
Bruno Mars

Favorite Female Artist
Katy Perry

Favorite Song of the Year
„E.T.“ - Katy Perry feat. Kanye West

Favorite Album of the Year
„Born This Way“ - Lady GaGa

Favorite Pop Artist
Demi Lovato

Favorite Hip Hop Artist
Eminem

Favorite R&B Artist
Rihanna

Favorite Band
Maroon 5

Favorite Country Artist
Taylor Swift

Favorite Music Video
„Last Friday Night (TGIF)“ - Katy Perry

Favorite Tour Headliner
Katy Perry 

Alle Bilder zu den People Choice Awards findet Ihr natürlich bei uns:
38. Annual People's Choice Awards 2012 - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

